# Getting Garmin Echomap Plus 74CV to display speed



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Any info on how to get a Garmin Echomap Plus 74Cv to display speed while on my chart screen? I went into settings and set GPS as speed source, but it's not showing up.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

redchaser said:


> Any info on how to get a Garmin Echomap Plus 74Cv to display speed while on my chart screen? I went into settings and set GPS as speed source, but it's not showing up.


I just did this last weekend. I don't exactly remember how I got there but I think I went to my chart, went to settings, found something called navigation info then it allows you to display it on the chart and customize how you want it layed out.


----------



## crazybeard (Jun 20, 2014)

HenryTinSkiff said:


> I just did this last weekend. I don't exactly remember how I got there but I think I went to my chart, went to settings, found something called navigation info then it allows you to display it on the chart and customize how you want it layed out.


This is it. You have to go to the overlays and select what you want. I don't recall the exact steps but the manual probably has it.


----------

